
Ask HN: What keeps you going? - jzig
The question is intentionally vague. What keeps you going every day? Every week? What are you grateful for? What gets you out of bed?
======
soulnothing
This is something I've been pondering. Last year almost drove me into the
ground, yet I'm still here. Another poster commented mortgage. That was my
sole driver for several years. But I hated my job, city, etc. I decided to
declare bankruptcy to remove that from the equation.

What keeps you going....?

Memories, knowledge and connection. Memories forged with people or solo, by
adventures I live. Knowledge learning new things, creating, doing. Connecting
with people hearing their stories. I do as I do, not for others but for me. I
love hearing others story's, sharing adventures. But when I step out each day,
I frankly don't give a shit what others think.

What are you grateful for?

I'm grateful that I wake up every morning. That although I'm not the
healthiest I can still function. My will power to push through. My insatiable
curiosity.The people in my life, etc. The experiences I've lived good and bad.
That I'm where I am.

What gets you out of bed?

Right now, a crane. It's a chore to drag me out of bed. I used to get up, hit
the gym. Driven by improvement, starting by increasing lifts, run a bit more.
Then give the best in my life, and make memories at night. I'm working on
getting back to that point.

------
4e1a
Good question. Noone that I know gives a shit about programming or hacking and
the music I record is pretty much misunderstood, so I'm not sure really what
gets me out of bed. Just hard headed I guess.

------
existencebox
This answer is intentionally terse (and only somewhat glib).

The mortgage.

